# Do some types prefer classical / high arts music?



## kibou (Apr 22, 2010)

I've been wondering if there has been any correlation between type and a preference or comprehension of high arts music? Additionally, are there differences in listening styles (conceptual, sensory, larger scale meaning, verbal ideas in music, visual aspects in music) depending on type? I know there has been threads on favorite popular music, but I haven't seen how different types interact with "classical music" (Western, Indian, Chinese, Persian etc). Especially when talking about contemporary so-called new music, the crowd is small enough that I wouldn't be surprised if there are some poolings of certain types but I don't really know the types out of listeners.



I have also noticed (unreliably antectdotally) that certain types, like IXFPs tend to listen to things that give them nostalgia, so don't move into new genres as quickly, while XSTJs tend to respect the traditional intellectual music from their background (so Western classical for Europeans). I also know a disproportionately high number of INTPs that listen to IDM and other experimental electronic music.


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

Neat topic. I'll reply more thouroughly later (I have to run) but for now, I can speak for myself. I'm an INFJ and I like classical music and jazz and I appreciate the complexity and the subtle nuances and all the pretty tone colors in orchestral music. Instrumental music often inspires my imagination and I often like to close my eyes and let my imagination take me somewhere nice. 
I'm pretty expansive and open minded with my musical taste and I'll give pretty much anything a chance. 
I have to run, but I'll talk more about my preferences when I get back...


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

I like Classical music, especially late Baroque (Bach, Handel, Vivaldi, etc.).


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I love classical music...I love baroque and romantic and renaissance period music...I love the complexity and the diversity and brilliance in this music...Some of it I listen to because I get a feeling of nostalgia and I've always had this desire to live in the past >.<
I highly respect the technique and mastery and intelligence in classical music...It inspires me so much! 

I'm not sure an MBTI type would prefer classical music, but different types might like it for different reasons...then again, I really have no idea xD


----------



## Theaetetus (Apr 24, 2010)

As an INTJ, I only like classical in certain moods. However, many INTJs study music and appreciate classical in a technical manner.

Actually, I love classical, but I don't like instruments typically associated with classical music. Play it on a bass guitar or some such, and I definitely like it. Likewise, heavy metal on a cello is awesome.

I have a profound liking of jazz; it's the only music I've seen that completely transmits an emotional state. It's not technical, it just flows. It's as if the saxophone is speaking to me.

[Eyes fade, ominous chanting ensues] "Kiiillll Kennnnyyy G..."


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't really like most jazz for some reason, but I do enjoy basically all of the orchestral classical music I listen to. And as far as what else I listen to, lately it's been mostly metal and electronica and with those I end up listening to the vocals as another instrument. Which means I don't listen to the actual lyrics as much as I listen to just the sound of the vocals.


----------



## deepestblue (Apr 18, 2010)

I like classical music. Some of it being newer classical, some minimalism, but I also like Bach, Satie, Debussy. Some of the Spanish classical composers. Even Mahler.

That said, I also like some jazz, some folk and singer-songwriter music, international music, some rock, some country-western. I guess you could put me into the idea of liking some music for the nostalgia, but that's more nostalgia of mood. If there was a record I listened to heavily when I was feeling a certain way to try to survive in the past, and I go back and listen to it now, it can put me in the same mood I was in when I first listened to it. But I also listen to music that goes along with whatever mood I'm in.

I think that IxFP's don't simply listen to music for the nostalgia, but more for how the music feels to them, and then makes them feel. It doesn't necessarily fit a genre, either, per se, but is rather entirely in the person listening to it and what the music feels like to them and them alone. It's frustrating to some, because a lot of INFP's will say, "Well I listen to a little bit of everything," rather than selectively pinpointing the genres they listen to, because a feeling is hard to put to a genre. Those who do manage to nail down a certain genre if you ask them are those who are able to pick the genre that most often has the feeling they feel the most, and then eventually end up listening to a fair bit (though the genre itself isn't the favourite, rather the feeling, which is much less concrete).


----------



## kibou (Apr 22, 2010)

deepestblue said:


> I like classical music. Some of it being newer classical, some minimalism, but I also like Bach, Satie, Debussy. Some of the Spanish classical composers. Even Mahler.
> ...


Speaking of which, I've noticed a pattern where Fis (like you and me) tend to appreciate the inward expression of the music, while Fis generally like the outward expression; to exaggerate this, I think of big trumpet calls with timpani rolls as more of an Fe or Se thing while something like a modest, flowing lyrical melody (particularly: chopin piano nocturnes) as more Fi. Also Fe strong individuals in my experience appreciate music for its value in social function more, and in result are exposed more to popular extroverted music with more extramusical associations (anywhere from rock bands or gameboy bands could be listened to for this purpose).

Actually, I wonder if nostalgia and previous connotations has more to do with Si (and tertiary Si pairing with dominant Fi for IXFPs).


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

kibou said:


> I've been wondering if there has been any correlation between type and a preference or comprehension of high arts music? Additionally, are there differences in listening styles (conceptual, sensory, larger scale meaning, verbal ideas in music, visual aspects in music) depending on type? I know there has been threads on favorite popular music, but I haven't seen how different types interact with "classical music" (Western, Indian, Chinese, Persian etc). Especially when talking about contemporary so-called new music, the crowd is small enough that I wouldn't be surprised if there are some poolings of certain types but I don't really know the types out of listeners.
> 
> 
> 
> I have also noticed (unreliably antectdotally) that certain types, like IXFPs tend to listen to things that give them nostalgia, so don't move into new genres as quickly, while XSTJs tend to respect the traditional intellectual music from their background (so Western classical for Europeans). I also know a disproportionately high number of INTPs that listen to IDM and other experimental electronic music.


I don't think there is correlation between type and preference of music. I think what is a very strong factor is what you grew up with. So it's a big part what you got from your parents and a big part what you liked in your adolescent years.

There's kind of proof of this as older people usually like older musics (that they grew up with) and hardly ever like the new stuff.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

It also depends whether you have a good ear, and are a musician yourself. I was a music minor in school. I like classical from all periods.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Well I am an Opera singer. I love Baroque, Classical, and Romantic. My favorite composer of all time is Beethoven. In fact, I am considering a doctoral thesis on Beethoven's 7th symphony. I will admit, after studying the masters, most music seems trite to me. 

However, I've also studied non-western music and have an affinity for musical anthropology. Indigenous music induces a yummy meditative trance. In particular, I love African tribal music and it's complex rhythms. I also love Karnatic, Hindustani, and Sufi music. 

I teach aerobic kickboxing so house and r&b music has it's functional purpose. I also like to dance free style in the clubs. In addition, I also dance Latin style. Samba is my favorite, but I also enjoy salsa and merengue as I enjoy doing their dances. A very functional purpose. 

As far as pop-Dave Matthews is still king.


----------



## Thorgar (Apr 3, 2010)

I like lots of types of music, depending on my mood. However, I find baroque (Bach, especially) can have a real specific effect. If I'm depressed and /or confused, this music tends to work out the kinks and get me back on track. Something about the precision and harmony is different. It feels like musical mathematics. I love some of the more romantic classical music as well, but it doesn't have that effect.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

kibou said:


> Speaking of which, I've noticed a pattern where Fis (like you and me) tend to appreciate the inward expression of the music, while Fis generally like the outward expression; to exaggerate this, I think of big trumpet calls with timpani rolls as more of an Fe or Se thing while something like a modest, flowing lyrical melody (particularly: chopin piano nocturnes) as more Fi. Also Fe strong individuals in my experience appreciate music for its value in social function more, and in result are exposed more to popular extroverted music with more extramusical associations (anywhere from rock bands or gameboy bands could be listened to for this purpose).
> 
> Actually, I wonder if nostalgia and previous connotations has more to do with Si (and tertiary Si pairing with dominant Fi for IXFPs).


I also do not think that there is a direct correlation between personality and music preference. I like classical--some of it a great deal, crossing all boundaries and types. I also like other types of music, from jazz to C&W to pop to R&B--you name it, chances are that there are songs in that genre that I enjoy.

I actually see more of a correlation between age and music choices. When I was younger, I listened to music ALL of the time. As I have gotten older, it is much less often. Now I mostly listen to talk radio. :laughing:


----------



## kibou (Apr 22, 2010)

niss63, when you say you like classical, what kind of classical are you talking about? Early music? Impressionism? I don't mean this in an elitist way, I'm genuinely curious what kind of classical music people are referring to, since classical music itself has been presented as both popular and high arts music. For example, Vivaldi's Four Seasons has the overtness of pop and is overused in train stations, even though it is art music. I'm especially interested in the reactions (visceral, intellectual, etc) of modern art music, anything within the last 100 years in classical music. When getting that particular, I wonder if there are any patterns. 

Penderecki:
YouTube - Penderecki: "String Quartet No.1"

Babbitt:
YouTube - Babbitt: "All Set"


I think it is hard to notice any patterns with genres themselves, because that has more to do with cultural association, but if there are different ways that people prefer to primarily obtain and process information, then preferences should reflect music that is able to feed those needs better. Generally, well-balanced music will serve all of these needs, but I think even then, some pieces and aesthetics appeal to certain preferences more. For example, Bach's pieces are generally emotive, but without drastic, sudden changes, and are also very abstract. While this might appeal to feelers due to its emotionality or to the thinker for its technicality, I don't think the music really appeals as much to listeners who like sudden, very physical, drastic movements (think orchestral crashes) that are common in say, Beethoven or a lot of romantic symphonies. This makes me also wonder what qualities of say, the Penderecki appeals to different people.


----------



## Abstract Essence (Apr 22, 2010)

A good topic!
Well, I read somewhere that the structure of most classical pieces, is founded on Ti and Si. Ti because of the structure and logical progression of the music, framed with purposeful repetition that builds into spurs of Fe (heavy wind instrumentation in the form of trombones and tubes.) The Si element comes into play in the music’s pleasant tonalities, which seem to blend harmoniously together. One can see the Si influence when you juxtapose it with the cacophonous, yet excitingly, Fi-charged sounds of metal music. Some composers such as Beethoven like to place an underlying tonality of authority and assertiveness in the music; this is characteristically Se. Apart from these recurring themes, classical music derives its longevity from the fact that it can be experienced from so many standpoints. In most well-written pieces, you can identify all the eight Myers Brigg functions in the music. Just try it. Listen to Stravinsky’s Firebird and prepare to be blow away when you view it from a typology perspective. Masterful


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

kibou said:


> niss63, when you say you like classical, what kind of classical are you talking about? Early music? Impressionism?


Baroque through 20th Century. I like some Bach, Mozart, Hadyn, and Beethoven, but I also enjoy Strauss, Holst, and Copland. Generally my mood determines what I want to hear. All of the popular stuff is enjoyable, from the cello suites and "Fur Elise" to "Fanfare for the Common Man."

Prior to Baroque and after the 20th Century, I lose interest. I prefer Romantic to Impressionistic music.

HTH


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I am indifferent about it. I wouldn't go out of my way to listen to it. roud:


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I enjoy classical music but do not pretend to be any expert on it. I like the Baroque period best, of what I know. As for contemporary classical, I wouldn't know where to start.

I also like 30s & 40s jazz, and Brazilian bossa nova & jazz. I think all types of music can have a pop sensibility, and I am drawn to music that combines that appeal with complexity and intelligence. I actually think that can be a more difficult combo to achieve.

I absolutely love new music & new styles (lately 8-bit music has caught my attention), and my nostalgic streak tends to be small. I do have my all-time faves I return back to, but I'd get bored if that was all I listened to.


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

kibou said:


> Speaking of which, I've noticed a pattern where Fis (like you and me) tend to appreciate the inward expression of the music, while Fis generally like the outward expression; to exaggerate this, I think of big trumpet calls with timpani rolls as more of an Fe or Se thing while something like a modest, flowing lyrical melody (particularly: chopin piano nocturnes) as more Fi. Also Fe strong individuals in my experience appreciate music for its value in social function more, and in result are exposed more to popular extroverted music with more extramusical associations (anywhere from rock bands or gameboy bands could be listened to for this purpose).
> 
> Actually, I wonder if nostalgia and previous connotations has more to do with Si (and tertiary Si pairing with dominant Fi for IXFPs).


As a Fe, I'm up for both of these. Btw, I appreciate a lyrical flowing melody and I love Chopin piano Nocturnes, and Schubert's lyricism really touches me. I sometimes find some overly bombastic music to be corny or shallow if it's lacking musical or expressive substance. But I appreciate a powerful build up or an intense rich loud section or something exciting. I don't know if i appreciate music more for it's social function, I don't mind popular music but I like something I can connect to.

I associate some music with memories of close friends or other important people in my life and with Fe, I remember other people's favorite songs, composers and genres and I love giving recommendations to my friends. 

I connect to Se a lot through music, both playing it and listening to it. For time's sake I'll focus on listening for now. With Se, I love variety and discovering new pieces, genres and artists. I sometimes spend more time accumulating and listening to new music than I do really getting familiar with a piece. I think Se dominant people will appreciate the textures and tone colors in classical music, and also just something exciting and engaging.


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

OrangeAppled said:


> I enjoy classical music but do not pretend to be any expert on it. I like the Baroque period best, of what I know. As for contemporary classical, I wouldn't know where to start.
> 
> I also like 30s & 40s jazz, and Brazilian bossa nova & jazz. I think all types of music can have a pop sensibility, and I am drawn to music that combines that appeal with complexity and intelligence. I actually think that can be a more difficult combo to achieve.
> 
> I absolutely love new music & new styles (lately 8-bit music has caught my attention), and my nostalgic streak tends to be small. I do have my all-time faves I return back to, but I'd get bored if that was all I listened to.


I love complexity too. But meaningful expressive complexity, is my favorite.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

I love classical music. I am especially fond of music from the renaissance, classical and romantic periods, and most impressionism (And some expressionism and nationalism!).

I've never really been a big fan of the baroque period though, apart from the most popular Bach who was *obviously a genius. * *Foams at mouth thinking of his awesomeness*

Yeah... you wouldn't pick me as a music major focusing on composition, would you? :crazy:

As far as the correlation between type and an appreciation of classical music... I don't know...


----------



## kibou (Apr 22, 2010)

DanseMacabre said:


> I love classical music. I am especially fond of music from the renaissance, classical and romantic periods, and most impressionism (And some expressionism and nationalism!).
> 
> I've never really been a big fan of the baroque period though, apart from the most popular Bach who was *obviously a genius. * *Foams at mouth thinking of his awesomeness*
> 
> ...


Wait, what? I'm an ENFP comp major too! Let's trade some songs!


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

kibou said:


> niss63, when you say you like classical, what kind of classical are you talking about? Early music? Impressionism? I don't mean this in an elitist way, I'm genuinely curious what kind of classical music people are referring to, since classical music itself has been presented as both popular and high arts music. For example, Vivaldi's Four Seasons has the overtness of pop and is overused in train stations, even though it is art music. I'm especially interested in the reactions (visceral, intellectual, etc) of modern art music, anything within the last 100 years in classical music. When getting that particular, I wonder if there are any patterns.
> 
> Penderecki:
> YouTube - Penderecki: "String Quartet No.1"
> ...


Only Classical music is Classical music (1750-1820). Baroque music is not classical. 

And "Impressionism" music? What composers were you referring to?

I think any type can enjoy Classical music. They we listen to it might differ. I appreciate Classical music through understanding and identifying it's organization. I analyze the crap out of Classical music and often have scores in front of me as I listen. I mark notes and identify anything different or "unique". I also listen to many interpretations of the same piece by different conductors and make comparisons. I will also often find an interesting chord and will go over and play it on the piano. I make connections to other patterns in other pieces. This is me at my truest geeky happy self.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

@pinkrasputin--

The word classical, when applied to music, has more than one definition. It can be Classical, as in the time period of music that you describe. It can also be classical, as in the definition of a genre of music, such as classical contrasted to jazz or pop music. Both are correct.

HTH


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

niss63 said:


> @pinkrasputin--
> 
> The word classical, when applied to music, has more than one definition. It can be Classical, as in the time period of music that you describe. It can also be classical, as in the definition of a genre of music, such as classical contrasted to jazz or pop music. Both are correct.
> 
> HTH


As not to add to any confusion, I will elaborate on how I was using the terms. I was using the words "classical music" as defined by most Western Musicologists. I often do that when people refer to "classical music" or "high arts music" as the OP did. The musical eras from this stand point are: Medieval, Baroque, Classical, Romantic, 20th Century. I noticed someone wanted a definition. I just wanted to clear up any confusion before any started.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> As not to add to any confusion, I will elaborate on how I was using the terms. I was using the words "classical music" as defined by most Western Musicologists. I often do that when people refer to "classical music" or "high arts music" as the OP did. The musical eras from this stand point are: Medieval, Baroque, Classical, Romantic, 20th Century. I noticed someone wanted a definition. I just wanted to clear up any confusion before any started.


I understood how you were using the term. It did seem as though you were correcting the OP by your statement that "baroque is not classical." His use was contextually correct and would include baroque (along with the other time periods of music typically generalized as classical--as a genre) as a type of classical music. Your use is also correct as you were using it to define a distinct period of classical music.

HTH


----------



## kibou (Apr 22, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> As not to add to any confusion, I will elaborate on how I was using the terms. I was using the words "classical music" as defined by most Western Musicologists. I often do that when people refer to "classical music" or "high arts music" as the OP did. The musical eras from this stand point are: Medieval, Baroque, Classical, Romantic, 20th Century. I noticed someone wanted a definition. I just wanted to clear up any confusion before any started.


When I refer to Impressionism I'm talking about music from the French Romantic music from the programmatic tradition that moved away from traditional French Conservatory-taught harmony in favor of non-functional harmony and semi-modality, making tonality more vague, usually in favor of having stronger unconventional visual associations and characteristics to the music. I understand this is a contested term because of Debussy's personal dislike of it, but I use it because it's still used a lot between musicians and also in textbooks (for our 20th century Theory classes, we actually use the term Impressionism, BTW). It is a nice term since it's a visual term, which coincides well with French Romantic music's programmatic approach, particularly with the composers associated with Debussy (Ravel and even Satie come to mind, especially considering they knew each other). 

What would the term musicologists would use to refer to this field of music, then? Has a standardized term been decided on, or is it simply that the term "classical music" in the way wikipedia uses it is disputed?
Musicology - Subdisciplines Of Musicology, Principal Methodologies For Musicological Research, Music Notation, Bibliography

Anecdotally speaking (I want to recognize that there are flaws from anecdotal perspectives): I go to a music conservatory, and most performers and teachers/musicians here refer to "classical music" as "classical" music. To distinguish, we usually say "classical PERIOD music" (as opposed to "romantic period music") to differentiate. Although I understand you are trying to use a musicological definition, from my experience it's not the way "classical" musicians really refer to themselves, so I prefer to use the semantics of musicians, not scholars as a musician myself. I know that's more of a craftsman approach, but I think classical musicians themselves tend to use terms this way out from a functional rather than an extensively scholarly perspective.

Also, it's worth mentioning that when I simply used the term "high arts music," I'm including other high arts traditions (usually with a notated, orchestrated, planned approach to music compared to folk approaches with a music theory to support it), such as indian classical, persian classical, chinese classical, japanese court music, etc. This is a more individualistic, unstandardized use of the term but I hear a lot of classical musicians use it and I think it's a useful category of music (to distinguish from that culture's folk music). 

Not to get too caught up in semantics of definitions though...I'm more concerned with the content that these terms refer to and for the purposes of this thread am using "classical music" or "western high arts music" to refer specifically to music from the western tradition of notated music (so John Dowland is OK) and the music that comes from its lineage (so for contemporary music, this would be referring to what's generally called "new music" right now, and its associated movements, such as spectralism [speaking of vague terms like impressionism, I think that's one of the realities we have to deal with when talking about music; spectralism is another one of those terms that non-supporters tend to ask "well, what does it really mean? a lot of things can be included under it", but since it is a commonly understood term vitally outlining the unique approach to composition that spectralists use, the term remains useful and in result continues to be used among new music musicians and composers]).


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

This INTP loves melodic death metal. The interwebs tell me I should like Bach, and I do, but not as much as I dig the heavier stuff. I concluded that I listen to music with my tertiary IS function, which seems to crave intensity. 

Here's a fun song. The refrain is a bit silly, but the song as a whole meets my intensity requisite.

YouTube - Gardenian - Powertool


----------



## INFJAnimal (May 5, 2010)

TaylorS said:


> I like Classical music, especially late Baroque (Bach, Handel, Vivaldi, etc.).


Yay...me too. 

But since I'm a visual artist, please don't ask me about music theory or history. I had that shoved down my throat in 2 years of university transfer music...and I escaped by the skin of my teeth. Musical in MI is only 75% for me. But there's just something about the Baroque Period vocal music that sends shivers down my spine every time I hear it. 

Currently listening to "Per Te Lasciai La Luce" (GF Handel) sung by Natalie Dessay.

One more thing: ENFPs in music tended to piss me off SOOOOO much. They were the ones usually with perfect pitch or spent 60 hours a week in the library with their heads in the scores. They used to drive me up the ~bleep~ing wall. I used to grumble "Why can't they just f*ng enjoy the music for what it is...do they have to psychoanalyze the damned music structure to DEATH!!!!!"

"Beethoven used the falling motif to signify blah blah blah...because he was going deaf in real life...he had terminal angst...or something or the other..." JESUS ~bleeping~ Christ on a bicycle!!!!


----------



## kibou (Apr 22, 2010)

Haha, that might have to do with the number of ENFPs in music that are composers..for some reason there are a lot of them at my school. I see them around in music theory too, and usually they're the more "fun" teachers for teaching theory (as much as it's humanly possible to make theory, anyway).


----------



## INFJAnimal (May 5, 2010)

I used to be a vocal major (bass-baritone) in college (wayyyy back in the stone age...)... My favorite composers are Bach, Handel and Albinoni. 

And yes...DanseMacabre...Bach was a friggin' genius with composition. He was the penultimate master of counterpoint. Everyone else PALES in comparison, all weak copies. How can anyone take forty different instruments and weave such a complex melody line and counterpoint, only to have another instrument take up the melody and carry it along...and then trade it back and forth between instruments like a volleyball match. But he hated vocalists. Have you seen the shit he tried to pass off to singers in the Magnificat? A major tenth rising interval? I think I wrenched out my vocal cords several times doing _Quia Fecit Mihi Magna_. Either that or I didn't warm up properly. 

I presume it's the INTJ's who end up teaching music history? Kibou? Because I don't know how many times my music history professor made my head bounce off the desk...yeah...he put me to sleep. :tongue:

I now am in photography where I have to deal with ESTJ camera dealers...and ISTP tech geeks who think that you have to have a D3x or a Canon 1DsMk III to produce anything of quality. ~bleeping hell~ You can't win!!!!:dry:

BTW...the avatar pic is my own photography. So now I pick up my D300s and my D50 along with my lenses...and my iPod Nano crammed to the gills with Bach, Handel, Vivaldi, Albinoni and others...and go shooting photography for a living.  :laughing:


----------



## Chilln (Aug 19, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> Well I am an Opera singer. I love Baroque, Classical, and Romantic. My favorite composer of all time is Beethoven. In fact, I am considering a doctoral thesis on Beethoven's 7th symphony. I will admit, after studying the masters, most music seems trite to me.
> 
> However, I've also studied non-western music and have an affinity for musical anthropology. Indigenous music induces a yummy meditative trance. In particular, I love African tribal music and it's complex rhythms. I also love Karnatic, Hindustani, and Sufi music.
> 
> ...


I have a feeling we have many similar tastes. I'm generally open to all genres of music. 
Above all I love fusion. World fusion of all sorts, the possibilities are exponential which is one reason I have been obsessed with it for several years, especially Indian classical (Hindustani or Carnatic) fused with other genres. As an INTP I'm not sure this is common at least not in the US but I'm sure it is favorable to patient ears after they give it a shot, quite rewarding too. I usually favor little or no vocals and heavy instrumentals of all sorts especially complex bass. Tabla is extremely versatile for this, and provides an endless orgy of different complex tones. This one features various artists including the renowned tabla maestro: Zakir Hussain. 





Oh and of course for more intense fusion/psytrance lovers there's magical otherworldly creations such as this .....just close your eyes :


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

INTJ and I prefer classical music.


----------

